# New 510 pics



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

my 510


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

These are some pics of my 510 http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

I live in Tulare.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sss510*

Thats really nice man. That motor looks super clean. L20 right? I'm over here in Fresno. Lots of us in the Fresno link I think you found already. Mostly sentras. I got a 280zx too.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey hows the Ins. on yours if you dont mind me asking. I called my insurance co. which is esurance.com. They seem to have a problem with anything older than 1981. So they are suppose to get back to me tomorrow (thur) if they can even add it. My 510 has a salvaged title so that probably doesnt help anything.


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

Call Viking Ins Co. my motor is a 6cyl L series 3 liter stroker.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Got my Ins. its 118 for the nx2000 and 510. Not to bad I guess. SSS you need to let us know when you come to Fresno everybody wants to see your ride.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Hey hows the Ins. on yours if you dont mind me asking. I called my insurance co. which is esurance.com. They seem to have a problem with anything older than 1981. So they are suppose to get back to me tomorrow (thur) if they can even add it. My 510 has a salvaged title so that probably doesnt help anything.


 I used to have mercury and they had no problem insuring my 71 squareback.

that's odd.


----------

